
How powerful was the Beirut blast? - m3h
https://www.dawn.com/news/1574496/among-the-biggest-non-nuclear-explosions-of-all-time-how-powerful-was-the-beirut-blast
======
frogpelt
They don't mention the 1947 Texas City fertilizer and oil explosion on that
graphic. Maybe because it was a series of explosions?

It was really big though.

Link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2H_ZNzTrCM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2H_ZNzTrCM)

~~~
giardini
My favorite factoid about the 1947 Texas City explosions is the 3,000 pound
boat anchor that was found a mile and a half from the port. Pictures, video
and good explanation here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_City_disaster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_City_disaster)

FTFA: "The explosion blew the almost 6,350 short tons (5,760 metric tons) of
the ship's steel into the air, some at supersonic speed."

